# MODS Please help me.



## petrochemicals (Dec 26, 2011)

I have registered an account under the name petrochemicals but it has the wrong email address so I can not authorize that account. Could a mod please delete that account and change the name on this account to petrochemicals. I have emailed the mods numerous times with no response.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

See if reporting your own posts works


----------



## petrochemicals (Dec 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> See if reporting your own posts works


Thanks for the tip.I can not seem to get a hold of a mod. I have been emailing about this for over a month.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

taken care of


----------



## petrochemicals (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, the op can be deleted if you want.


----------

